# Help me track the history of my rescue bluenose! Found in NYC but w/ SF Bay area chip



## alexdecampi (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here! So I want to apologise in advance if I say something wrong or am asking this question in the wrong place.

I have a really gorgeous bluenose pit female. Her name is Twiggy. She is 5-7 years old. 72lbs, great muscle tone, great great great skin (NEVER had a hotspot), and very good/healthy conformation... wherever she was from, they took GOOD care of her when she was a puppy.

In July 2010, she was found on the streets of NYC, almost half her healthy weight (39lbs) and lactating. No puppies, of course. She ended up in the NY kill shelter and I adopted her.

She had an unregistered microchip. I had always wondered what her history was, because she is such a hunk. So I finally called up HomeAgain (the chip manufacturer) today.

HomeAgain say that chip was sold to/implanted by VIP Pet Care Services in Windsor, CA in 2008.

So I call VIP Pet Care Services. They have no vetting records associated with that chip, which means they must have sold on that lot of chips to a pet store or breeder. I reckon a breeder is more likely, as that's the most likely way a CA blue gets to NYC. Also, what pet store sells bluenose pit pups?

Twiggy is not likely from a 2008 litter. I think she's older than that, 2005-2006. Again, she has great feet, great bone structure so I'm wondering if she was chipped later and sold when 1-2 years old to someone in NY who then used her in a crappy/backyard breeding program then threw her out.

Can any of you suggest Bay Area or N California breeders who might have bred her? Or what her bloodlines might be?

Here are pix of her. These are old and from a few months after I adopted her, so she still has her mama belly and had not regained full weight/muscle tone... but they show her markings best. All the rest have my toddler or our rednose (or both) lying next to or on her. Or she's wearing a stupid hat. Yes, I am the sort of dog owner who puts silly hats on my dog and takes pictures to put on facebook. Deal with it!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry but there is no way we can determine bloodline, parentage , age or breeder without a pedigree. Tracking down a breeder in california alone is near impossible with the amount of registered and unregistered breeders out there. i would suggest to love her as a pet and rescue as she is. Thats the thing with rescues you dont and usually wont be able to get any back ground or pedigree info. She is very pretty , glad she found a great home with you. Looks like she had puppys, maybe someone bred her and then dumped her after? happens alot.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great job on rescuing her! just like Angel said there is no way to know. Also blue nose is just a color of nose, not a breed or bloodline, so unfortunately you can't go by nose color to track either, I am bad with noses and it could be the color but her's look black to me. But I like I said I could be blind since I can;t see blue noses on some other dogs here either lol. Great looking girl, look forward to hearing more about her!


----------



## alexdecampi (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, I knew it was really unlikely I could find out anything more about her... I was just so surprised when the chip registered to CA! And I don't know anything "proper" about pits, I just used to foster for pit rescues in NYC.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

chances are.. someonefrom CA moved to NY, couldnt keep the dog in their apartment and let it loose..


----------

